# A couple of motorcycle shots



## Hellhound (Apr 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Hellhound (Apr 26, 2009)

One more:












.


----------



## SteveZ (Apr 26, 2009)

The first one is awesome, almost abstract, the tones are suberb. I like the second one too, looks a bit oversharpened though.


----------



## Hellhound (Apr 26, 2009)

SteveZ said:


> The first one is awesome, almost abstract, the tones are suberb. I like the second one too, looks a bit oversharpened though.



Thanks for your critique; I appreciate it.  Yep--over-sharpening is definitely an issue for me.  I know I do it, I know I should slack off a little, but I always do it anyway.  It's as hard for me to cut down on that as it is to drink less coffee.


----------



## Flower Child (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm really diggin the second one. Its got great atmosphere going on in it. Like SteveZ said, they are all oversharpened. You could maybe mess around with an unsharp mask sometime instead, it can really enhance a photo too.


----------



## Photoadder (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah! WW west hehe


----------



## keybq (Apr 28, 2009)

really like them all


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the abstractness of the first, however it looks like it was taken during late in the evening because of those shadows. Because of the nature of that shot i think it would look A LOT better w/o those evening sun shadows and take it from amateur looking to more professional.


----------



## Hellhound (Apr 28, 2009)

It was taken at about 4:30 in the afternoon in mid to late February with the back of the bike facing W/SW, so the shadows _were _a bit long.    I like the shadows how they are, but you raise an interesting point--I should retake it under several different lighting conditions and then compare 'em.


----------



## johngpt (Apr 30, 2009)

Hellhound said:


> Thanks for your critique; I appreciate it.  Yep--over-sharpening is definitely an issue for me.  I know I do it, I know I should slack off a little, but I always do it anyway.  It's as hard for me to cut down on that as it is to drink less coffee.


I think a lot depends on the final form of exhibiting an image.

What is sharpened well for printing out on an ink jet will often appear over sharpened when viewed online.

If your image editor allows layers, you could have one version for web, and one version for print.

If your editor doesn't utilise layers, save one version of each.

Yeah, I understand that coffee thing.  :coffee:


----------



## Hellhound (May 1, 2009)

Funny thing about printing--I almost never print anything anymore.  I was just pondering that the other day--I'm not sure why I don't anymore.  I might print 4 or 5 photos over the course of a year.


----------



## johngpt (May 1, 2009)

Same here. I think for me, it's due to being able to post online.

A friend just mentioned a print exhibition, and this week I've printed out about 5 versions each of 3 images, trying to get the right combination of hue, saturation, value, sharpness. I had to go out and get new ink as the cartridges in my printer had dried up!


----------



## Hellhound (May 3, 2009)

Ink is so expensive that I rarely even buy it anymore; my son uses it so much I make him pay for it.

Here's another one.  I just downloaded the free 15-day trial of Silver Efex Pro and Ive been messing around with it.  It seems to be fairly straightforward, at least the basic functions anyway.


----------



## TiCoyote (May 3, 2009)

Chrome works great in B&W, doesn't it?  That last one is much smoother than the others.  I think it fits nicely with the first one.  All that white in the upper right hinders the composition.  Consider cropping 1.5" from the right side.  The photo would end about .5" to the right of your reflection.


----------



## Hellhound (May 3, 2009)




----------



## blash (May 3, 2009)

1st pic is pretty good. Last pic you've posted, you need a PC lens to do properly, but in theory is a pretty nice shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellhound (May 3, 2009)

> . . . you need a PC lens to do properly . . .



Well, that ain't happenin' anytime soon on account of me not havin' a spare G note.   What would a PC lens do for this shot?  I used to mess around with cameras in my youth, semi-professionally in a small city almost two score years ago, but I am literally a born-again noob with all of this.  Just got my first DSLR less than a year ago.

I wasn't trying to get the whole gas tank in the shot, so I'm assuming that maybe you see some converging lines that detract from the image? Don't misunderstand; I welcome the critique . . . just trying to understand better.


----------

